# Audi S6 Comes Further into Focus with New Marketing Shot + 4.0 TFSI Audio Note Release



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Following yesterday's * reveal of photos and details about the new Audi S6 and S6 Avant*, we've found a few more photos and information about the car that we wanted to share. Below are a few of the new photos revealing details we hadn't noticed before with a quick description of what we see below each. All of the shots found thus far have been added to our photo gallery linked at the bottom of this post.

Once you're done checking out the photos, head on over to Audi's German market website Audi.de, also linked at the bottom. On that site's new S-car sub page, you'll find links to some great resources like detailed information about the cars (in German), many of the new marketing photos we've added downloadable in various wallpaper sizes and, best of all, audio of the 4.0 TFSI's engine note will greet you at the landing page.









Exterior Shot #1: Obviously an S6 Avant, we believe the paint color is Audi's latest 'Scuba Blue' that replaces the now cancelled 'Sprint Blue' on the S-car color chart.









Exterior Shot #2: It appears Audi went with a subtle deck lid lip spoiler to further differentiate the S6 sedan from the A6 sedan. No doubt this will prove popular as an OE+ upgrade.









Exterior Shot #3: We note the A6 shots include this new split 5-spoke wheel design. This particular car also boasts optional carbon ceramic brakes.









Exterior Shot #4: S6 sedan in profile.









Interior Shot #1: A very handsome cockpit from another angle.









Interior Shot #2: Silver diamond-stitched leather.


More on this after the jumps.

* Audi S6 Photo Gallery - Fourtitude *

* New S Model Index - Audi.de *


----------

